# 90's Mazda Miata Clutch Problem....I think



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

First, check your slave/master for leaks. Make sure that part of the clutch is working properly. If the slave or master is failing, then it won't push in the pressure plate to release the clutch and it will be hard to engage or shift.

Have someone watch the travel of the slave when the clutch pedal is depressed. The slave should push the release lever forward on a Miata. The slave is external, but can still be a PITA to replace since it's mounted up on the frame area. 

If that is working, you clutch may be failing. I recently replaced a Miata clutch and it's not harder than any other clutch. It had the same problem. One of the springs came out of the clutch plate and was binding in the pressure plate area, keeping it from fully releasing.


----------

